# I'm new here...just like these adorable babies. :D



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi. I've lurked here for a while, but haven't posted. Now that I have beaucoup pictures of new goat babies, well...seems like the right time. 

Out of Starla, by Valentino. Born 4/16/10.
Doeling #1









Buckling









Doeling #2









Out of Seven, by Valentino. Born 5/5/2010
Doeling









Buckling -- perhaps the most beautiful goat ever born
Pic1








Pic2









Out of Starla Jr., by Valentino. Born 5/24/10
Buckling #1









Doeling









Buckling #2









We have two does left to kid...another Nubian (Jenny), and an 81% American Boer (Sassy).. Both bred to Valentino. Jenny's due 6/5, and Sassy's due 7/3.

I apologize for any cuteness overload this mass picture post may have caused.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

First: Welcome! :leap: 
Second: Where are you?
Third: How much for the moon spot buckling? hlala: 
Everybody else just backoff! I was first!  

BTW, I'm Gina and live in Alabama, but can travel within reason. LOL!

PS, beware of moving bushes. Can't name names, just saying....

Gina


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

RE:The most beautiful buckling ever born-

WOW :drool: I don't own Nubians but he is gorgeous! Now-please take that with a grain of salt...I'm a newbie...hehe. Still though..he makes me want a nubian!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!

What beautiful lil' long ears you have!! And though they are all just adorably gorgeous, that lil' spotted buckling is :shocked: Beautiful!

Congrats on such perfect kid's!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks, everybody. We're located in in central Kentucky, about 30mi north of Lexington; 75mi south of Cincy; 65mi east of Louisville.

The little silver spotted boy may end up being a keeper.. He's out of an unregistered doe, and ADGA won't allow recorded grade bucks...so, no papers for him. Well, unless we go with IDGR, which may be less than worthwhile.. Dunno..

At first, his paper status sorta meant to me that the whole situation was a real shame since he wouldn't bring nearly what he was actually worth.. Genetically speaking, if he's not absolutely PB, he's dang close.. His dam's dam is the only one in question, and she's a way-high % doe herself, based on conformation.

As we've thought more about it, though, what it might actually mean is that he's not worth selling...which means he may be a keeper. 

The question then becomes...what to do with him?

We may -- MAY -- end up seeking out a few gray-influenced ADGA registered FB Nubian does and using him to make some ADGA 50% R/G does. Hopefully, gray spotted ones.. We figure if we keep breeding for and getting Nubians that look similar to him long enough to be able to put some kids in the ADGA PB American herdbook, it could all end up being very worthwhile.

He's _somehow_ gotten a name already, and _somehow_ become very, very sweet and sociable to people.. Dunno how that could possibly have happened.  We're calling him Gandalf. As in, Gandalf the Grey.


Still...all that said, ...he may end up being sold. Dunno yet.


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

WOW! He really is a gorgeous buckling and I love all of the polka dots! You are right, let him throw a couple does with that coloring and then breed them up to purebred...not a bad idea! He's very unique. Did his sire look that way? Maybe it's your doe creating all of that color and you could get her registered native on appearance. I don't know. Just a thought!


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I'm sorta working on trying to get his dam in the books as a 50% recorded grade based on the fact that her daddy (the buckling's maternal grand sire) was a register*able* FB Nubian buck...who was never registered. If I could track him down and get whoever owns him now (if he's still living) to get him registered, then we could do that.. And this little guy's sire is a PB American Nubian.. So, if all the paperwork were in order, the little buckling's *sister* could actually go in the books as 75% recorded grade.. His grand-dam could probably be recorded on appearance, but I'm not sure that helps since the doelings of ROAs can still only go in the American books as 50% recorded grades -- even if the papa is 100% FB! Makes no sense to me, but...oh well. 

Bottom line is that this little guy's grand-dam is the only one in question, but even if she were **A THOROUGHBRED RACEHORSE** he'd still be 75% Nubian...and the grand-dam is pretty obviously >75% herself.. So, he's got -- at most -- 25% unknown blood in one ancestor *two generations back*...which makes his mama 88% minimum, and him 94% at a bare minimum. He's more likely 97%, since his grand dam looks to be more like 88% or thereabout..

It's all screwed up. lol

He's purty, though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW what adorable babies you have there. In picture 7 is that doe babies legs bent funny or just the way she is standing? Also, picture 2, it must be the positions the babies face is, but she looks like her mouth is deformed. 

:wave: welcome and so glad you joined us. I just love those long ears. 

Looks like Valentino was a busy boy. :ROFL:


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

sweetgoats said:


> WOW what adorable babies you have there. In picture 7 is that doe babies legs bent funny or just the way she is standing?


No, you're seeing right.. She was born a little bowlegged in the left front. I considered giving her about 1/2ml of Bo-Se, but the wait and see approach seems to be working.. She's straightening up. 



> Also, picture 2, it must be the positions the babies face is, but she looks like her mouth is deformed.


If you mean the one labeled "doeling #2" out of the first set of three, she has a frosty muzzle.. Against her mama as a backdrop, it makes it look like she's MISSING a muzzle..

She's actually the first of all the kids to really learn what she can do with her piehole....that is, SCREEEEEEEEAMMMMMMM bloody murder if mama or her sibs get more than 10' away. Trust me...that one doesn't have a mouth problem. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome.... :wave: they are all adorable....


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

toth boer goats..hmm...I think I might have a Boer with one of your sires in her lineage. She's 81%, and her dam's-dam's-sire is listed as "Toth's Conagher." He was born 2/29/2000, and is registered as 50% in the commercial herdbook.. His sire was "Norris' Elrod"..

Conagher one of yours, or was he from a different Toth?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Gorgeous babies! I am in KY as well, about 15 mins from Lexington. Nice to know another person from KY! 
The buckling is absolutely STUNNING! Good luck with him!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! I love the first doeling and Seven's doeling in particular, but they're all just beautiful! That buckling is definitely colorful, you should see my doeling Dancer she's purebred registered Nubian and she's quite unusually colored too, I think you'd like her, she's my baby. lol


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 8, 2009)

I went to the website listed under your name...is she the 'CBC Dancing inthe Stars' on the Jr. Does page?? If so...she's a real looker!

If only my guy was registered, it would be super cool to see what she'd throw with him covering.. Could be something REALLY special! :chin: 

She's awesome.. :thumb:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

That first doeling has some great spots, too! Congrats on such gorgeous babies and Welcome to TGS!


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

Welcome! What gorgeous kids - and like everyone else I am in love with the buckling.

Hrm...maybe my Nubian doe wants to take a trip to Kentucky this fall! :wink: :wink: :nudge: :nudge:


----------

